# Cold start warm up



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

You shouldn't have to. The glow plugs have a pre heat function that when you 3/4 turn the key, the glow plugs turn on and start to heat, aiding with starting the vehicle. You want to get that engine heated up so get in and go.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Yup, no need to let it idle more than a few seconds before putting it in gear and getting on the road. The glow plugs will get it started, and it will continue running just fine after that. A couple minutes won't do any harm to the emissions, but it also wouldn't give you any benefit either, since these engines won't heat up unless they're under load. Lots of idling (like one or two full 10 minute remote start intervals daily) will just mean more soot, which means more frequent regens, which means lower fuel economy and yet-unknown impact on the long-term reliability of the emissions. So, just fire it up long enough to lock the door on the house or put your bags in the trunk, then go ahead and drive.


----------



## nascarnate326 (Jun 9, 2014)

I let everything with an engine idle for 30 seconds on a cold start. At least let it get oil pressure and pump a little bit.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

nascarnate326 said:


> I let everything with an engine idle for 30 seconds on a cold start. At least let it get oil pressure and pump a little bit.


agree....... clear windows of snow an ice then go. drive easy till temp is up.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> Yup, no need to let it idle more than a few seconds before putting it in gear and getting on the road. The glow plugs will get it started, and it will continue running just fine after that. A couple minutes won't do any harm to the emissions, but it also wouldn't give you any benefit either, since these engines won't heat up unless they're under load. Lots of idling (like one or two full 10 minute remote start intervals daily) will just mean more soot, which means more frequent regens, which means lower fuel economy and yet-unknown impact on the long-term reliability of the emissions. So, just fire it up long enough to lock the door on the house or put your bags in the trunk, then go ahead and drive.


What the Reverend said.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

In -30 Celsius I let my car warm up the full 10 mins. Normally the gauge is above the bottom when I hope in. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

the car is ready to go before the driver is


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I've just started it and driven off straightaway. Sometimes when I am parked outside and have to scrape snow or ice off, i will leave it run while I do that. I've not had any ill effects.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

Now at 26K miles and I let my CTD idle for 5 to 10 minutes in the AM, not sure why some think you can't idle a diesel because of DEF? I have never seen anything at my tailpipe, heck stick your finger in the hole and it will come out clean as a whistle. Oh, and by the way you have to worry about fouling a spark plug either! I've also been stuck idling in a traffic jam for hours, no issues.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

warloc said:


> ... I have never seen anything at my tailpipe, heck stick your finger in the hole and it will come out clean as a whistle.


Lol...............................I am so friggin childish.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

warloc said:


> Now at 26K miles and I let my CTD idle for 5 to 10 minutes in the AM, not sure why some think you can't idle a diesel because of DEF? I have never seen anything at my tailpipe, heck stick your finger in the hole and it will come out clean as a whistle. Oh, and by the way you have to worry about fouling a spark plug either! I've also been stuck idling in a traffic jam for hours, no issues.


ok, think aboot it

why is the tailpipe clean?


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

All last winter I would clean snow or ice off and then get in , start her and drive .


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Start it up and go.


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

MOTO13 said:


> Lol...............................I am so friggin childish.


HA! That is funny!


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

No I just drive the thing and don't give a second thought to it.

Only reason I have ever used remote start is to help clear the windows if there is ice/snow on them.


----------

